# Tap and Die for wood?



## jammy54 (Oct 15, 2017)

I need to make a new wooden thumbscrew for my wife's yarn winder. The old thumbscrew is missing (never had it). The hole n the winder is about 3/8" in diam, but the threads are worn out. Can I use a coarse pipe tap and die to rethread the hole and make a new thumbscrew? Any better ideas? The winder is made of some hardwood, probably maple or cherry. 

Thanks!


----------



## maxwage (May 30, 2017)

http://wwthreadtaps.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

My son would print one. Wood filament available for 3d printers.

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:633534


johnep


----------



## 4ND3R5 (Dec 11, 2017)

You can just glue in a wood plug, then after it has dried re-drill the hole. When driving softer metal screws like Brass or Bronze I would sometimes use a regular steel screw to tap the wood so as not to to mess up the finish screw.


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

jammy54 said:


> I need to make a new wooden thumbscrew for my wife's yarn winder. The old thumbscrew is missing (never had it). The hole n the winder is about 3/8" in diam, but the threads are worn out. Can I use a coarse pipe tap and die to rethread the hole and make a new thumbscrew? Any better ideas? The winder is made of some hardwood, probably maple or cherry.
> 
> Thanks!


You don't need a pipe tap, just a regular bolt will do the job in hardwood.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Threads on wood need to be a lot more coarse than that used on metal. They are much easier stripped so they need to be heavier to withstand the stresses.


----------



## 4ND3R5 (Dec 11, 2017)

Sorry, it looks like I misunderstood the question.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/threaded-insert-slotted-3-8-x-16-8-piece you may want to try something like this.


----------

